# My best one bait catch



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Went to check snares today with my son and was treated to a dream check. 10 coyotes caught at one bait site a personal best for me . Wish I had left a trail cam up to record the mayhem. Also had one broken snare lock so I may have had another








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job better get to skinning


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., family pack.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's a dang good career there, Cam!

But, then again, we've come to expect the impressive from the man with a PhD.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

you just may have eliminated a whole blood line !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> you just may have eliminated a whole blood line !!


LOL .. Funny you should say that . On occasion we will catch a coyote with a white tip on his tail , sometimes a dozen hairs others the whole tip . 5 of these had the white tip , gotta be related .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> That's a dang good career there, Cam!
> 
> But, then again, we've come to expect the impressive from the man with a PhD.


PhD?? You mean piled higher and deeper ? lol . I know my skinner friend was happy to see me , this brings his total his year done to 133 . He's skinning for 4 other guys as well .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam I see your catches then I hear a ranch hand that is now trapping one of my areas has caught 6 cats so far, I wonder is this what the Drs meant when they I could get depressed after the heart bypass.

Those are some very very nice hides the color is incredible. BTW you caught 9.5 this year's pups (by your leg) only count as 1/2! hahaha


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

What a day!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Cam I see your catches then I hear a ranch hand that is now trapping one of my areas has caught 6 cats so far, I wonder is this what the Drs meant when they I could get depressed after the heart bypass.
> 
> Those are some very very nice hides the color is incredible. BTW you caught 9.5 this year's pups (by your leg) only count as 1/2! hahaha


Yes , but my skinner offered me $200 for that little sweet heart ..Should I sell it ?


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Take the $200 and throw in an extra one or two, or you may not have a skinner next year!

I am so upset about what you posted I am heading out in the AM to set traps and call in the easy ones. Ha!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Take the $200 and throw in an extra one or two, or you may not have a skinner next year!
> 
> I am so upset about what you posted I am heading out in the AM to set traps and call in the easy ones. H


Best of luck , you must be feeling a little better .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Eagle beat me to him ..he can be fixed but we'll go as damaged








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's always tough coming upon those catches.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Also caught a nice red








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> It's always tough coming upon those catches.


I wasnt going to check this bait today , probably tomorrow . Glad I did , just wish I had been half hour earlier .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking fox, pretty rare to find a fox in our area.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Im getting this one tanned Rick , most fox here arent as pretty as this one . Full black belly and full tail . With the price they fetch at auction Im not giving him away .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I know what you mean, rug mount.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Another good check today






I could get used to this ..lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Good one. Looks like you got the whole family, dad, mom, and the kids.

And where is this spot at?


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice job keep it up


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, they sure are in good shape.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW ! You've had some awesome success.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You da man!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam remember the save some for seed! Ha..not


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Good one. Looks like you got the whole family, dad, mom, and the kids.
> 
> And where is this spot at?


Well its on No see em creek just past Forget it bridge ..lol . I'm about 10 miles north of the Montana border so some of these could be illegal aliens .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Cam remember the save some for seed! Ha..not


Dont think that will be a problem , saw 12 more today just driving between sites .The one damaged by the eagle turned out quite well , hard to see the hole after sewing .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> WOW ! You've had some awesome success.


46 since Dec 1.. I was a little worried at how slow things were until we had the 10 pack , then followed up with 3 , 5 dog days .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Keep it up Cam... when your all done and the sales over, do forget to send us our plane tickets for a day of beer and beef on you!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Keep it up Cam... when your all done and the sales over, do forget to send us our plane tickets for a day of beer and beef on you!!


 :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yur gonna need too lengthen the fence !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Going to need two fences soon. lol


----------

